

Y Combinator's Demo Day Gets Supersized - il
http://allthingsd.com/20120327/y-combinators-demo-day-gets-super-sized/

======
rdl
After getting cut off (and testing my brakes; they work nicely) this morning
by two idiots on cellphones at the same time, I wish everyone would use
sonalight (the voice SMS thing). It probably has te highest external benefit
of a large group of startups, even bigger than the personal beefit to a user.

~~~
hpvic03
Are they coming out with an iPhone version anytime soon? This seems useful.

~~~
mlinsey
Hopefully they figure out something that works on the iPhone. It can't work
exactly like Sonalight on Android works, because the iPhone doesn't yet
support launching a third party app based on just a voice command. (Even Siri,
a native app, requires you to hold down a button to activate). Sonalight works
just by having you just start talking even if the phone is in your pocket.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
It seems like launching the app with a button push on iOS would be a good
enough trade-off to get the benefits of the rest of the app.

The iOS market for this is going to be huge and someone is going to do it
eventually regardless of whether you need to push a button.

~~~
rdl
My car has a steering wheel push button to do make a call; I should test how
it works with an iPhone 4s and Siri.

I wonder if a bluetooth 4.0 low energy steering wheel slipcover would make
sense. You could have a bunch of buttons to do chorded input.

The main problem I have now is that my iPhone locks after a few minutes, even
in the dock. I want my phone to remain unlocked while in the car, since
entering a long pass phrase on the screen is quite unsafe.

------
toddnessa
After looking at the venturebeat.com list, I am always excited whenever I gain
a new awareness of some of the innovative ideas of other upstarts. As for the
All Things Digital article, the opportunities coming together for the Y
Combinator groups of the future are growing. It's nice to know that there is a
real hunger out there among investors to invest in the advancement of
innovation.

As demo day grows, it no doubt provides evidence that Y Combinator is giving
investors comfort in knowing that those individuals in which they are
investing have been first selected and then have taken them through the
process of mentoring them for several months in a tech company "graduate
school" type of training. I am sure that an added benefit to investors is also
knowing that those in which they invest will also receive an ongoing
mentorship support that can only serve to aid stability and growth. That's a
win-win for everyone involved.

------
ashbrahma
Some of the companies presenting are listed here:
[http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/27/y-combinator-demo-day-
marc...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/27/y-combinator-demo-day-march-2012/)

